# Furniture Photography Help Required.



## elking (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. Hope this is the right place to ask this. 

I have been an amateur photographer for the past 4 years. This is my photography gallery if you're interested and I don't consider myself any good actually. Anyway, I have been recently offered a photography job for a couple of days in a furniture company, for taking photos for their products and such. And I'm quite tempted to do it as a new experience but won't feel good if I take the offer and fail. So I would really use an advice from you folks around right now.

Would you kindly suggest what I'm going to need for this. I use a SONY  DSC-W170 and never operated on an DSLR before. Do you think this camera will be good enough for the job, and can anyone provide some tips or lessons regarding furniture photography.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2009)

Check out this thread.


----------

